# Freezing breaded cooked fish?



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2011)

As usual, I have an abundance of perch left over from the bag that was given me. I decided to just go ahead and bread and fry them all up. So now I've got a plate of cooked fish in my fridge.
I'm thinking that I can individually freeze them and put them in a FS bag. Then take them out like Mrs Paul's or something. Maybe heat them in the oven or even deep fry them again to reheat and crisp up.
Does this sound doable? Can this be done without the usual preservatives that the frozen fish people use? I'm not so much concerned about safety as I am losing too much quality. I don't know if the frozen fish stick people use a special breading that promotes crisping upon reheat.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 4, 2011)

You certainly can freeze them. We deep fry them again to serve them. However, I reckon I ought to point out that there were very few times we had any fish left over. But we have done it with good results.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 4, 2011)

If I was doing this, I would lay them out on a plate or cookie sheet and freeze them indiviually. They sould be frozen by tomorrow. then, gently place them in a well sealed freezer bag. I think you could also reheat them in an oven like you do with most frozen breaded fish. This would let the fish heat up a little more gradually than shocking them in hot oil. There would be less risk of having to overcook the breading to make sure the inside is heated through.
And, you may render a bit of the previously absorbed oil while they are baking, which is an added bonus.
Definitely doable, though.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoot said:


> You certainly can freeze them. We deep fry them again to serve them. However, I reckon I ought to point out that there were very few times we had any fish left over. But we have done it with good results.


 
Perfect! Do you thaw them before frying again? I was thinking that they would cook better thawed, like frying chicken wings, but wasn't sure how the breading would hold up to thawing.

Thanks for the reply, Rock.
I'll set them on a half sheet pan on wax paper, like I usually individually freeze things.
So you are saying they will crisp up in the oven as if they were fried? You are suggesting cooking them frozen, right? That would certainly be handier if I only wanted a couple filets for a sandwich.

At any rate, I'm glad to hear it can be done successfully. Nothing to do but to do it and see what works for me.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 4, 2011)

We generally let them sit in the fridge for a spell, but depending on your breading, it should be fine for you to do likewise. We use seasoned cornmeal in these parts.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Hoot.


----------

